# Dewalt, milwaukee, rigid?



## harmony012 (Jul 30, 2011)

Getting a set of drills and debating which to go with.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Buy what you can get serviced locally!!!!


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

makita....


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If your tools aren't red, you screwed up. That could mean Milwaukee or HILTI.


----------



## harmony012 (Jul 30, 2011)

Makita had the least torque for money and not that good of warranty


----------



## harmony012 (Jul 30, 2011)

I am between Milwaukee and rigid. Rigid has a lifetime warranty and more torque but I see a lot of people have Milwaukee


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

DeWalt


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The Ridgid warranty is attractive, but they have a short track record and almost no service network.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

We use the Dewalt with the nano batterys. We have had good luck with them.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

DMILL said:


> DeWalt


Certainly a long track record, a popular brand, and a service dealer in most markets.


----------



## harmony012 (Jul 30, 2011)

So the warranty isn't as good as it seems


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

harmony012 said:


> So the warranty isn't as good as it seems


I have no idea, but I prefer a tool that seldom needs service and, when it does, can be fixed quickly and locally.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> If your tools aren't red, you screwed up. That could mean Milwaukee or HILTI.


Ha, i was just about to write make sure they're red, milwaukee or hilti if you can afford it.


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

Not been too impressed with the couple of Ridgid things I've owned so far aside from the shop vacs. They're pretty much my only pic for that...

All my Dewalt Milwaukee and Bosch stuff has performed admirably. My Dewalt 14.4 busted me in the mouth to the tune of 12 stitches last summer!! It's a real performer!!


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

i have the makita 18 v lion xrp and it does seem to struggle with drilling holes, wish i would have waited and gotten the dewalt, which i still might do
i thought rigid cordless tools were ryobi rebranded could be wrong though


----------



## harmony012 (Jul 30, 2011)

Dang i net that felt nice. The more I look at the rigid the less attractive it is and it more


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

harmony012 said:


> Dang i net that felt nice. The more I look at the rigid the less attractive it is and it more


 
where at in pa are you


----------



## harmony012 (Jul 30, 2011)

Chambersburg


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

harmony012 said:


> Chambersburg


I'm from Frederick, neighbor!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

harmony012 said:


> Chambersburg


Hang on a sec. I'm in Chambersburg. Get your butt down to S&S and buy Milwaukee from Mike, or I'll hunt you down and make fun of your girl tools.


----------



## harmony012 (Jul 30, 2011)

Haha well your the guy I was going to come see ask this tomorrow about. I think I'm going to get Milwaukee. You guys have a combo deals


----------



## harmony012 (Jul 30, 2011)

How's Frederick doing


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm all ears Kenny. I have yet to lay my hands on cordless Rigid. You'd sell them back if you could?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

harmony012 said:


> getting a set of drills and debating which to go with.


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

harmony012 said:


> How's Frederick doing


Doing well....making a good living cleaning out all the knob and tube...


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

harmony012 said:


> Haha well your the guy I was going to come see ask this tomorrow about. I think I'm going to get Milwaukee. You guys have a combo deals


I'm just an electrician and I'm Marc. S&S is one if my favorite places. They do have combo deals, and if you spend over a certain amount ($300 ?) you get 10% off Milwaukee for life.


----------



## harmony012 (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeah but it something right Haha


----------



## harmony012 (Jul 30, 2011)

Who you work for


----------



## harmony012 (Jul 30, 2011)

And where is s and s just moved


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

harmony012 said:


> Who you work for


I work for myself. 

S&S is right behind the KFC on Rt 30, on Falling Spring Rd.


----------



## harmony012 (Jul 30, 2011)

I got ya. I'm with ellsworth


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

76nemo said:


> I'm all ears Kenny. I have yet to lay my hands on cordless Rigid. You'd sell them back if you could?


Probably. Even the corded. Have a multi tool that just stops all the time. Don't know if it's overheat or low battery. 1/2 inch corded hammer drill less than a year old crapped out on me in the middle of a job when it got a little damp. 

Dewalt feels a little loose to me compared to Milwaukee....but has always performed. When my Dewalt battery drill craps out will probably go Milwaukee. My wife even has a couple of Milwaukee 12v tools from when she was working with me. Loves em! 
Love my Hole Hawg and Sawzall!
Never had anything Ryobi last more than a couple of months...


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

harmony012 said:


> I got ya. I'm with ellsworth


Ten-four. Everyone has been with them at least once. Say, if you ever find yourself out of work, and you're worth a damn, hit me up. If I don't have an opening, I can get you in with someone. You do any PLC work? 60k tomorrow, if you do.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

kennydmeek said:


> Probably. Even the corded. Have a multi tool that just stops all the time. Don't know if it's overheat or low battery. 1/2 inch corded hammer drill less than a year old crapped out on me in the middle of a job when it got a little damp.
> 
> Dewalt feels a little loose to me compared to Milwaukee....but has always performed. When my Dewalt battery drill craps out will probably go Milwaukee. My wife even has a couple of Milwaukee 12v tools from when she was working with me. Loves em!
> Love my Hole Hawg and Sawzall!
> Never had anything Ryobi last more than a couple of months...


 
Fudge. That disappoints me:001_huh: I have a Ryobi jig with a laser more crooked than me after a 30 pack and a few hits of shine, but she runs, I'll give her that. Can't say I ride her much though:laughing:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

In cordless I carry mostly Milwaukee on my truck and one Hilti 1/2" hammer drill. They last me and work everytime but I also don't abuse them. In corded I carry Bosch hammers (SDS plus and max).


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

randomkiller said:


> In cordless I carry mostly Milwaukee on my truck and one Hilti 1/2" hammer drill. They last me and work everytime but I also don't abuse them. In corded I carry Bosch hammers (SDS plus and max).


Love my SDS max Bosch hammer...


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> View attachment 8368


It took you that many Milwaukee's before you finally learned and bought a Bosch? :laughing: :boxing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Demac said:


> It took you that many Milwaukee's before you finally learned and bought a Bosch? :laughing: :boxing:


There's a rigid drill in there too!


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> There's a rigid drill in there too!


 
Sorry to hear that.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> View attachment 8368


 
I'd say that the date on your picture is off by 7 or so years, the magnetic DeWalt box didn't hit the market til @2011.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Demac said:


> It took you that many Milwaukee's before you finally learned and bought a Bosch? :laughing: :boxing:


I see you keep all your equipment in the case provided for it. I see so many trademen just throw their tools in the truck or van. After a few months they look like a bunch of junk. Some say that the cases take up too much room.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

retiredsparktech said:


> I see you keep all your equipment in the case provided for it. I see so many trademen just throw their tools in the truck or van. After a few months they look like a bunch of junk. Some say that the cases take up too much room.


 
Just catching the tail end of this discussion. Proper care or a case is what it is designed for. Maybe others have room to throw away money on equipment, but I don't. I constantly catch slack on my equipments appearance. I baby it, so be it..........


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

76nemo said:


> Just catching the tail end of this discussion. Proper care or a case is what it is designed for. Maybe others have room to throw away money on equipment, but I don't. I constantly catch slack on my equipments appearance. I baby it, so be it..........


 I went to a pawn shop in Milwaukee that advertised they had all kinds of tools, at a good price. What a bunch of junk. The tools they did have that were in good condition, they wanted close to new price. The bullet proof glass and armed guard at the door, unnerved me.


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

I've never really seen a bargain at a pawn shop....
The case is generally a factor for me when buying tools... That's one area where Bosch sort of sucks. Good tools, lame cases....


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Charge time...


----------



## shock-u (Jan 13, 2011)

harmony012 said:


> Getting a set of drills and debating which to go with.


I have always used Dewalt XRP Ni- Cad Battery. Great torque, speed and reliability. The Li- Ion batteries are no good in the cold weather.


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

harmony012 said:


> So the warranty isn't as good as it seems


No it's really not that great. And you will need them repaired in the 6mo that home depot will replace them I went thru 3 sets. And the batterys really suck. Get Dewalt

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

76nemo said:


> Just catching the tail end of this discussion. Proper care or a case is what it is designed for. Maybe others have room to throw away money on equipment, but I don't. I constantly catch slack on my equipments appearance. I baby it, so be it..........


:thumbsup: Same here, I always get asked if I use my tools or just bring them with me. Sorry, I pay for them so I take care of them...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> :thumbsup: Same here, I always get asked if I use my tools or just bring them with me. Sorry, I pay for them so I take care of them...


Wow that is cool thanks for posting..:thumbup:


----------



## stryker21 (Jan 30, 2010)

kennydmeek said:


> My Dewalt 14.4 busted me in the mouth to the tune of 12 stitches last summer!! It's a real performer!!


I have a dewalt 14.4 that gets used everyday. Some co-workers said I should leave it at home but it really is the little drill that could.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

We're on Makita here, best tools I've used so far.

Although I'm liking the new Dwalt 20 volt stuff, they did stuff I wish Makita had done with the LXT line. 


Also, I hate cases. The guys and I keep pretty much all our stuff in lineman's buckets, ones with pockets give way better organization for accessories then cases.


----------



## wirestretcher (Apr 1, 2010)

I've had the milwaukee litium ion 18 volt set for about a year now. They seem to do the trick.


----------

